# Changsha,China



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

I know that there exist some Changsha thread in the SSC.
But i am still want to introduce this Chinese city again.
Changsha is the capital of Hunan province.This city's population is about 2,000,000.
This city has more than 2,000 years history.It is divided into two parts by Xiangjiang river .East part is the urban district,west part is the education&tourism district.
Changsha is not the most developed Chinese city,but it is famous for delicious food(Xiangcai ),pretty girl and some historical sites.


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Railway station

Changsha people likes to eat the chill.Even the building peak of the bell-tower looks like a chill.   *


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*old warship*


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Changsha ferris wheel is the largest ferris wheel of Asia,it is also the second largest ferris wheel of the world!*


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*West part of the city(Education&tourism district)










Hunan university is one of the oldest universities in the world ,it was established in 976.*


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

other universities


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Lushan temple
麓山寺


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Daily life*

factory



















gym



























old man and children




































Dawei mountain


























Fishing











Park


































































































dinosaur


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Daily life*


Chorus









others


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Food*

糖油粑粑








Raw material： Glutinous rice ，Brown sugar






































口味虾









Raw material：Shrimp













Raw material:chill and Pork








Rice flour noodles














































































剁辣鱼头








Raw Raw material：chill,fish















Raw Raw material:Crab









Babao rice 八宝饭








Raw material：Glutinous rice ，Brown sugar，Husked lotus ，Red jujube，Peanut，Dried longan,Dried grape.








Hot pot

























































Raw materialork,edible fungus








































红油牛肉








raw material:
beef














raw material:chicken,edible fungus






辣椒炒皮蛋
stir-fry preserved egg&chill



























米粉肉
prok steam with ground glutinous rice


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Changsha girl*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful girls  and nice food, I adoro Chinese food!!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Changsha projects


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

oh who digged this up...


----------

